# MAC NC50 Dupes?



## BLaq-N-GoLd (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey ladies and gentleman...I just wanted to say that I am sick and tired of paying $29-$31 for MAC foundation! I have spent countless hours over the net looking for foundation colors that are close to MAC's NC50 but had little no no success. Currently I am using Black Opal's Total coverage concealing foundation in beautiful bronze and can happily announce that it is indeed my EXACT match. Does anyone else know of a NC50 or NW45 color dupe in the world of makeup




.

And for those of you who have no clue to what color NC50 is, I left 2 picture attachments...The first is of Gabrielle Union who is a MAC NC50...The second is a picture of me (and my son) I am also a NC50.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 19, 2009)

Covergirl Queen Collection

Iman

Black Opal

Posner (I see this is Asian cosmetic beauty supply stores)

Milan Minerals (she makes foundation especially for women of color)

I'm leaving one out I'll figure out which one


----------



## Jazzie (Jul 19, 2009)

Make Up Forever 178

Graftobian Burnt Amber

Graftobian Midnight Marigold


----------



## yellowtopazston (Sep 10, 2009)

i am an nc50 also.

revlon colorstay caramel matches

milani rich beige (pressed powder) matches

maybelline dream matte mousse in caramel dark(matches okay)


----------

